# OK ANTE UP!



## glass man (Jan 31, 2009)

I AM GOING WITH THE CARDINALS IN THE SUPER BOWL ,MAINLY CAUSE CURT WARNER IS A GOOD GUY ,OLD AND MAY BE HIS LAST BIG CHANCE AT THE BIG ONE. ALSO THEY BEAT MY FALCONS IN THE PLAY OFFS AND WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IT TOOK THE SUPERBOWL CHAMPS TO BEAT THEM. WHO YA'LL PULLING FOR AND WHY?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a feeling there are a lot of Pittsburgh bottle digging fans. Me ... I dont even follow foosball. How many baskets does it take to score a fieldgoal?


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 31, 2009)

Jamie 

 I'm wid you on dis one, I tink it'll be closer dan most experts tink, I tink[]


----------



## stormysouth (Jan 31, 2009)

Steelers all the way!!!!

 Why:   I grew up in Northwestern PA. I have very fond memories of watching Steeler football with my Daddy. He was a huge Steeler fan. Remember the "Iron Cutain"? He passed away several years ago. So watching the Steelers play bring back warm fuzzy memories of being a daddy's girl and hanging out with him. A far more kinder, gentler, less complicated time.

 I am definately a minority in my house. My honey and my son give me a real rough time about it. I imagine if you were a fly on the wall during a Steelers game at my house, it would prove ot be most entertaining. It can get very loud and quite heated. The Booing and Cheering that cango on at the same time. Lord have merrcy when the ref makes a questionable. 

 GO STEELERS!!!!!!   Lisa


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 31, 2009)

_Yeah,....What he said....I'd rsther be out hiking and digging on a nice autmn day with my wife..... _


> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I have a feeling there are a lot of Pittsburgh bottle digging fans. Me ... I dont even follow foosball. How many baskets does it take to score a fieldgoal?


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2009)

Steelers all the way. The Cardinals are a worthy opponent, but Big Ben will match Warner and the Steeler linebacking corps will wreak havoc. Make it six Lombardi trophies for the Steel.  ~Jim


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2009)

YEP LOBY MAN ,FRIENDS AND FAMILY OVER! HOPE WE HAVE A GREAT TIME! USALLY WE DON'T EVEN NOTICE THE GAME MUCH! JUST A GOOD TIME ! WE WILL BE HAVING POSSUM AND NIGHT TRAIN![8D] NAW! NINA WILL MAKE HER COLD CUTS AND VEGGIE TRAY ,ALWAYS GOOD!LOT O LAUGHS AND FUN!DO I REALLY CARE WHO WINS? WELL I WILL STICK WITH THEM CARDS LOBES! DID LOVE THAT OLE STEEL CURTAIN! WE BEEN HAVING THIS SUPERBOWL THANG WITH THE SAME GOOD PEOPLE SINCE 1991.ITS ALL BEEN GOOD CEPT THE DISASTER ,WHEN THE FALCONS MADE IT AND WAS WHIPPED BY DENVER! OH WELL THEY MADE IT AT LEAST! [] CAN'T WAIT! LOBEY ,AIN'T GOT NOTHING TO BET ,BUT WILL BET YOU FOR FUN , THAT THE CARDS WIN! DANG ,COW AND BEANS WAS LOST ON THE FALCON GAME![][8D][][]


----------



## sloughduck (Jan 31, 2009)

I was hoping for a bird superbowl. I will cheering on the Cardinals.Mainly cause Warner was a quarter back for my team.They are a bird team also.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jan 31, 2009)

Defense wins championchips.......I hate the steelers more then anyother team, but this game wont even be close. Over by half time. Like most years the real super bowl happens in the league championships. This year wasnt any different. The super bowl was decided in the AFC championship. Have you ever saw a more physical game then the one between my Ravens and the steelers?  Forget it....its over by half time. Warner has never seen anything like he is about to encounter. 

   Final score will be around 28-9......Steelers will score could go as hign as 34 and Arizona might squeeze out 14..... but no more. Sure the cards have some great recievers. But wont matter, curt will be runing for his life.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah duck I am still pissed over the  Eagles, but oh well.I'm not going to say maybe next year cuz the same thing will happen!
  I'll  holler for the Steelers my mom was born in Pittsburgh thats the only reason []


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 2, 2009)

Well.....[] my team almost won.... But almost only counts in horseshoes.


 Whitefeather


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2009)

_Thanks Lobe,...I wholeheartedly agree and never take it for granted,.....of course ole' Ben Franklin had alot of wisdom too, and One of his quotes "_Everything in moderation" is my motto, So I always try to take her to fun outings and suprise her w/ good things too.

 I'll tell you what Joe. You sir are a lucky man, to have found a woman that doesn't mind spending her free time in the woods with you! Most want to drag you out to clubs and restaurants[&o] While that can be fun it does become a drain on one's resources, both finacial and mental! Good deal son!
 [/quote]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 2, 2009)

If it wasn't for Mr Holmes you would have won.[]


----------



## capsoda (Feb 2, 2009)

It sure was a great game. I even enjoyed the pre-game show.


----------

